# Chappel Island Tiger Snakes



## Ricko (May 9, 2004)

Just wandering if many herpers on this site keep chappels? If there is it would be good to hear what they are like in captivity, housing requirements, feeding problems if any, and if any one breeds them.

Thanks Ricko


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 9, 2004)

i herd that chaples ca nlive up yo 60 years so it would be a life long pet for sum


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 9, 2004)

dont do well in queensland to hot, I had to buy an aircon just to keep them alive, S Irwin does the same if you check out his new tiger snake enclosure look up, he found the same problem, and uses an aircon to fix it...cool animals all the same....


----------



## sxereturn (May 9, 2004)

Yep, the heat really knocks them around. A guy I know keeps his at 22*C via an air conditioner. Nice snake but a bit of work up here.


----------



## BROWNS (May 9, 2004)

So what's the go with their diet in captivity if they feed on mutton birds in the wild?Do you have to use rodents with mutton bird oil?


----------



## sxereturn (May 9, 2004)

The people I know feed them on straight rats...(no gay ones).


----------



## Tommo (May 9, 2004)

wouldnt captivity stuff up their natural instincts? they do only have access to food 6 weeks a year so would a weekly diet make them fat?


----------



## sxereturn (May 9, 2004)

They are still only a Tiger snake. If you put a baby tiger snake from the mainland (close to the island) on there, it would do the same thing as one on the island, yes?


----------



## Greebo (May 10, 2004)

Goose frah bahhhh!!
See I can do it.


----------

